# What Reptile is Smartest?



## alben909

Ok everyone, I am starting this thread because I want to know what reptile is the smartest and knows his/her owner best. What reptile is smartest? I really want to know!!!!


----------



## tortadise

Id say thats a tough one. Reptiles are pretty instinctively creatures of habit. They all have different placements in strengths. Id say monitors are quite crafty and seem to analyze and process its surroundings with a higher complex of thinking.


----------



## Tom

The King Cobra is the smartest Reptile that I have seen. Monitors and Tegus are pretty smart too. I haven't seen anything that strikes me as all that "intelligent" with tortoises. Instinct is one thing, but thought, anticipation, planning and problem solving ability, is another.


----------



## wellington

Tom, shame on you,  saying tortoises aren't really intelligent. You need to meet Tatum. Smart, like a dog. Yes, my leopard Tatum is the smartest . 
I have no real answer or guess. Just thought you should know that my leopard is the smartest


----------



## Ethan D

Personally, Lizards are by far the most intelligent reptiles `i have ever seen, especially monitors and tegu's, tortoises too, but not as much as lizards, and as for snakes, anacondas and retics are actually surprisingly intelligent, but yeah lizards take the cake for me


----------



## Turtulas-Len

The American Alligator gets my vote, It's the only one that I know of that will answer you back if you talk to it (in gator talk).


----------



## Ethan D

Len said:


> The American Alligator gets my vote, It's the only one that I know of that will answer you back if you talk to it (in gator talk).



lol a form of a lizard XD


----------



## tortadise

Lol @ len. I do have to say as well when I kept crocodillians my caimens were very smart. But didnt seem to show the procrss of thinking like my monitors did. Specifically the lace monitor, or crocodile monitor.


----------



## Ethan D

tortadise said:


> Lol @ len. I do have to say as well when I kept crocodillians my caimens were very smart. But didnt seem to show the procrss of thinking like my monitors did. Specifically the lace monitor, or crocodile monitor.



If you could get your hands on one, komodo dragons are very intelligent, and don't develop the bacteria in their saliva in captivity


----------



## mctlong

Hmm, I really want to say tortoises, but, well, you know......

(not the brightest bulbs on the chandelier).


----------



## tortadise

My manouria are definitely the smartest out of all my torts.


----------



## Ethan D

tortadise said:


> My manouria are definitely the smartest out of all my torts.



the impressed tortoises are pretty cool looking too


----------



## Turtulas-Len

tortadise said:


> My manouria are definitely the smartest out of all my torts.


I agree with you, they are smart and the older they get the smarter and more personable they get.


----------



## Tom

Ethan D said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American Alligator gets my vote, It's the only one that I know of that will answer you back if you talk to it (in gator talk).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol a form of a lizard XD
Click to expand...


Actually crocodillians are not in the order Squamata with lizards and snakes.


----------



## bigred

From what I read the North American Wood Turtle it is one of the smartest as far as turtles and torts go = old red legs. I almost got a pair because of that reason


----------



## tortadise

The impresses are very weird and anti social. But cool. Theyre crafty smart. My browns and blacks are just sneaky smart, and define a habit and personality unlike any other species. They stay with their eggs and gaurd them and the male and female builds the nest where as all other males just breed and go. They communicate I swear they do. When my big brown is nesting and getting ready for egg drop gaurd time the smaller female and male are told stay away. I will record it sometime. Different vocals for different icidents, breeding. Territory, food, more nesting material, or lets all go in the pool. Lol smart buggers they are.


----------



## tyguy35

Well it's a hard one to think about. Each animal is smart in ther own ways. Defence smart, offence smart, eating smart etc. 

I believe the Komodo dragon is smartest offensively teamig up on prey like a raptor. 
Spitting cobra for defence. It knows where the eyes are on everything. It's crazy how it can determine what eyes are on any creature including human. 
Eating smart every reptile. They know hpw to find what they need. 
There's many others each is smart how they need to be.


----------



## ascott

Our buddy Ghamara, the CDT that is quick as lightning and can spin like a top and create his own dirt devil which he uses as a distraction and when the dust clears he has disappeared....

But then again, Humphry the CDT , he can run and then say Ali up --and do a summersault in mid air and land on the truck seat....now, that is fricken smart and sweet at the same time.....

hmmmmm? but then again the RESs they use to be the team leaders of their junior synchronized swim team---they can do a perfectly timed back stroke followed by a couple beautiful Water Wheels...then a powerful Boost out of the water finished by a full summersault and a lovely splash back into the water...absolutely unbelievable....

However, we can not forget about the Redfoot tort babies---they have mastered the hide the dandelion and cucumber salad----one will quickly walk out and look up at you and smile big then wink and all the while his partner is scarfing down the goods...bam...all gone in a wink of an eye...

So, I have to say---the posse here at the house, absolutely hands down, are the smartest reptiles round...


----------



## Ethan D

lol i am biased to lizards, but there is research to back it up  Turns out that now we think dolphins use linear math for their sonar :/ even though they aren't a reptile they are still pretty smart


----------



## alben909

What do you guys think is a better pet? Bearded dragons, or tortoises.


----------



## Ethan D

alben909 said:


> What do you guys think is a better pet? Bearded dragons, or tortoises.



i don't have a tort, but i do have 3 beardies, never been bit, maybe a little skittish as babies, but super chill as adults man, mine just hang on my shirt for as long as i let them lol, got amazing personalities too, probably the best lizard to begin with


----------



## tortadise

Im gonna say torts. I started with snakes lots of them when I was very young, moved to crocodillians, then monitors, then back to snakes, then to tortoises. I have always found the best peace and most enjoyable with the tortoises and made it a non-profit and will stick with it. Depends on what your personal likings are and which animal is right for you. Some people have all of them. My votes definitely tortoise.


----------



## alben909

1. Do beardies actually "like" being held?
2. Are they easy to tame? 
3. Do they know their owner?
4. Do they interact with their owner with kindness?

BTW, I will never stop loving torts. I was just wondering if a beardie was right for me


----------



## tortadise

Yes 1-4.

1 with a grain of salt however. they like to feel secure, so placing them on your should they have a sense of security just out right holding them they might get a little squirmy. They are very docile and a wonderful pet to have. Extremely easy going.


----------



## ascott

Beardies rock solid....They are awesome but I would not see any basis for comparison to a tortoise....two totally different creatures....each having their own endearing character.....

They are relatively handy to care for.
I have never even been concerned ever, never popped in my mind, about being bitten by them.
They do recognize humans, but not in the same way as torts appear to.
They do need a correct set up, just as a tort does.
Of course, they are a bit faster that a tort....


----------



## Ethan D

alben909 said:


> 1. Do beardies actually "like" being held?
> 2. Are they easy to tame?
> 3. Do they know their owner?
> 4. Do they interact with their owner with kindness?



1. Yes i would actually rate them with tegus in the sense that they enjoy human interaction.

2. Yes, very easy, which is why it is the best beginner lizard, and not to mention there are hundreds of color morphs to choose from, most under 100$, and they get around 24" as an adult, most usually top out around 18" though. Some babies are skittish, which is to be expected with all animals, for instance, you are this huge "thing" trying to pick up this little 4" baby, and what they think is, they are going to get eaten, so their natural reaction is to run, and for the 6 years i have had beardies, i have never once been bit. 

3. Yes, i believe mine do, my big male is called Spike, and every time i come into my room, he always looks at me and cocks his head, if i say his name he usually comes to the glass and i get him out, and give him a nice warm bath, dry him, and he hangs out on my shirt. sometimes i let him run around my house and he plays with my moms cat .

4. If by kindness you mean licking and rubbing, then no. They react to their owners with intrest and are generally always looking at you when you are in the room, the only problem i have ever had with beardies is water lol, and its not bad, but mine always play in their water and make a mess, but they are on repti-carpet so its not a big deal . I love them, and have breed them once, and the way they mate is interesting to say the least lol. Amazing animals man.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy

For me it goes tortoise, beardie, iguana. For pet wise.


----------



## alben909

Ok ill have to try to talk my mom and dad into getting one!!!. Wish me luck


----------



## Ethan D

alben909 said:


> Ok ill have to try to talk my mom and dad into getting one!!!. Wish me luck



dude don't even sweat it, all you have to do is show them how easy they are to care for, and a few videos on youtube of adults, they will get sucked right in  lol


----------



## wellington

I loved my bear die. The best lizard I ever had. I think it is a great lizard to start with. Never been bitten, either. Would put mine on a log in the window sill for some sunshine. He would stay there for hours. I went to a Uro after he died. They aren't as happy being held. Would go back to a beardie in a heart beat. If staying with reptiles I would pick the tort as first though, then the beardie.


----------



## alben909

Oh and two more question. 
1. If I get an adult, will he be chill within a week or will he be skittish.
2. Also, If I take my beardie outside and he is on my shoulder, will he try to escape?


----------



## Ethan D

alben909 said:


> Oh and two more question.
> 1. If I get an adult, will he be chill within a week or will he be skittish.
> 2. Also, If I take my beardie outside and he is on my shoulder, will he try to escape?



1. Adults are by far easier to care for, and that is really a gamble, it depends if he has been worked with, but work with him anyway, not within a week if he hasn't been worked with, maybe a few months, it is cheaper to get a baby, and better to get one, just remember they are fragile as babies.

2. i have takes mine outside all the time, and he is still chill and just lays one me, but they do change to super dark colors in natural sunlight, which is really cool. Would i risk it with a baby, not at all, maybe a 2 year old, but make sure if you take him out, he is secure, or he will get nervous


----------



## acrantophis

I my vote for smartest reptile goes, hands down, to monitors. They are crafty, sly, ornery(sometimes), moody, chill, hyper, sweet, and they will look you in the eye! Few reptiles do that. Beardies do. In fact most of the agamids will. Iguanas do as well. Even smaller iguanas, like desert iguanas look you in the face. Snakes are very predictable and rarely surprise me with anything I would call "intelligent". Chelonians have an awareness of their surroundings that is unique to them. Even their fellow archosaurs, crocodilians, aren't as self aware. Chelonians will look out over their pen or pond and turn their heads back and forth. They slowly look around checking things out. Probably to see if it's edible. But sometimes it seems they are just taking it all in. Like humans do when we look out at a beach or a lake, or a vista of something like the grand canyon. They look so peaceful and serene. You couldn't teach it a trick but they seem to know what's going on. My Chloe will in investigate something like a shovel if I leave it in her enclosure. Not to eat it. Just check it out. Too deep?


----------



## bigred

ascott said:


> Our buddy Ghamara, the CDT that is quick as lightning and can spin like a top and create his own dirt devil which he uses as a distraction and when the dust clears he has disappeared....
> 
> But then again, Humphry the CDT , he can run and then say Ali up --and do a summersault in mid air and land on the truck seat....now, that is fricken smart and sweet at the same time.....
> 
> hmmmmm? but then again the RESs they use to be the team leaders of their junior synchronized swim team---they can do a perfectly timed back stroke followed by a couple beautiful Water Wheels...then a powerful Boost out of the water finished by a full summersault and a lovely splash back into the water...absolutely unbelievable....
> 
> However, we can not forget about the Redfoot tort babies---they have mastered the hide the dandelion and cucumber salad----one will quickly walk out and look up at you and smile big then wink and all the while his partner is scarfing down the goods...bam...all gone in a wink of an eye...
> 
> So, I have to say---the posse here at the house, absolutely hands down, are the smartest reptiles round...



ASCOTT do you happen to have any pics of these things you talk of
Was it very late on a friday or saturday night


----------



## cljohnson

I don't know about smarter but my beardies certainly show more interest in me than my torts. When I walk into the room they follow my every move. I don't know that they enjoy my company but they will put up with me. Sitting on my chest for hours watching tv soaking up my heat. 
Yes they do bite. Not from aggression but by mistake and it HURTS ALOT. 
I was hand feeding Allira my big female and she got hold of my fingertip. It was all I could do to "calmly" distract her with a bug in my other hand until she let go. Actually blackened my nail for weeks. They have amazingly powerful jaws.


----------



## Ethan D

cljohnson said:


> I don't know about smarter but my beardies certainly show more interest in me than my torts. When I walk into the room they follow my every move. I don't know that they enjoy my company but they will put up with me. Sitting on my chest for hours watching tv soaking up my heat.
> Yes they do bite. Not from aggression but by mistake and it HURTS ALOT.
> I was hand feeding Allira my big female and she got hold of my fingertip. It was all I could do to "calmly" distract her with a bug in my other hand until she let go. Actually blackened my nail for weeks. They have amazingly powerful jaws.



lol a beardie bite is nothing compared to a hungry red tailed boas feeding response lol


----------



## ascott

> ASCOTT do you happen to have any pics of these things you talk of
> Was it very late on a friday or saturday night



Oh heavens no, they would never let me take incriminating photos of their skills, they would never want to end up on a weird talk show...or worse....youtube freak show....

I can not recall if these events took place before or after a few margaritas....but regardless, the show is epic....lol...maybe I will invite your beautiful Mom over for a margarita or two and we can sit on the front porch waiting for the show...then she will tell you for herself....

By the way, the 2 baby redfoot torts did come from your place....so, who knows what other tricks they will display as they get older....lol...


----------



## cljohnson

Ethan D said:


> lol a beardie bite is nothing compared to a hungry red tailed boas feeding response lol



Yah I've been bit by hundreds of snakes. You bleed instantly from those sharp little teeth. Pound for pound I was surprised by the power of her bite. 



cljohnson said:


> Yah I've been bit by hundreds of snakes. You bleed instantly from those sharp little teeth. Pound for pound I was surprised by the power of her bite.


----------



## bigred

ascott said:


> ASCOTT do you happen to have any pics of these things you talk of
> Was it very late on a friday or saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heavens no, they would never let me take incriminating photos of their skills, they would never want to end up on a weird talk show...or worse....youtube freak show....
> 
> I can not recall if these events took place before or after a few margaritas....but regardless, the show is epic....lol...maybe I will invite your beautiful Mom over for a margarita or two and we can sit on the front porch waiting for the show...then she will tell you for herself....
> 
> By the way, the 2 baby redfoot torts did come from your place....so, who knows what other tricks they will display as they get older....lol...
Click to expand...


Yep those redfoots might be bankrobbers and bring you bags of money home to the hide!!! My moms moves pretty slow so you might need to help her walk after all the festivities


----------



## dmmj

One eyed trouser snakes.
I guess it depends on how you judge intelligence. You place a slider for instance on a table top and they will jump right over the edge, is it because it is dumb or is it because in the wild that is how it escape into the water?


----------



## bigred

dmmj said:


> One eyed trouser snakes.
> I guess it depends on how you judge intelligence. You place a slider for instance on a table top and they will jump right over the edge, is it because it is dumb or is it because in the wild that is how it escape into the water?



Pretty funny stuff


----------



## ascott

> _Yep those redfoots might be bankrobbers and bring you bags of money home to the hide!!! _



Sweeeeet, I absolutely will not be videoing that one....hahahaha 



> My moms moves pretty slow so you might need to help her walk after all the festivities


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

Yeah, hands down, I would agree that varanids (monitors) are the Einsteins of the lizard family, and arguably of all reptiles. I've heard the crocodile monitor is pretty crafty.

Cobras are known for being intelligent in the snake dept., with King Cobras ranking pretty close to the top.

Don't really have much experience with crocodilians, but I hear Cuban Crocodiles are the only species to hunt in coordinated groups.

Also don't have a lot of experience with turtles and tortoises. No species really stands out.


----------



## harris

I have to throw the North American Wood Turtle in here. They blow me away. Scary smart.


----------



## DeanS

Ethan D said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ len. I do have to say as well when I kept crocodillians my caimens were very smart. But didnt seem to show the procrss of thinking like my monitors did. Specifically the lace monitor, or crocodile monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could get your hands on one, komodo dragons are very intelligent, and don't develop the bacteria in their saliva in captivity
Click to expand...


Bacteria or not...they are venomous! And, I wouldn't be so quick to wave that theory around! When Kraken was a baby, she bit Trooper (Walsh), her keeper, who subsequently spent two weeks in the hospital...as they were unable to ascertain the *BACTERIAL* agents that caused Trooper's "illness"...just sayin'

Intelligence has to be determined by several factors...instinct, experience, patience and practice...being the predominant ones. With that being said...I'd call it a virtual toss up between the king cobra and any of the larger crocodiles (Salties, Nile and Siamese).


----------

